# [Miroir] - Synchroniser un miroir par http

## y351

Bonjour,

Supposons que j'ai quelques restrictions :

Client (Gentoo) -> par http/https -->  miroir local Gentoo en DMZ  --> par rsync--> internet : miror.gentoo.org

J'aimerais que mon client puisse se synchroniser par http/https sur le miroir local.

Qu'en est-il de(s) config(s) du client pour l'URL local et le protocole utilisé (http) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Voici la documentation officielle sur les méthodes nativement disponibles ("Current supported sync types "): https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync#Portage_configuration

A vue de nez, le plus proche de HTTP(S) est donc wrebrsync, mais cela implique une mise à disposition particulières des données du côté de ton miroir (archives snpashots, moins efficaces que les autres méthodes, à pomper à chaque fois directement depuis les miroir gentoo officiels).

Après je ne suis pas un guru, mais il me semble aussi que GIT peut fonctionner par dessus HTTP(S).

Sinon tu te bricoles toi même un script de synchro côté client et tu colles un serveur web tout bête sur ton miroir.

----------

